# I have the flu @8weeks pregnant



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi... 
I'm not taking anything at present and what started as a head cold has turned to the  flu. My chest is caught also.

What am I allowed to take?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing will shift the flu apart from bed rest and plenty of fluids, I'm afraid  If you have pain then paracetamol can be taken as per dosing instructions. Do keep a check on your chest sypmtoms and breathing as flu in early pregnancy can be nasty. See GP asap if you have any breathing difficulties, chest infections can occur and need to be propmtly treated.

Best advice is wrap up, get to bed and have someone look after you for the week


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanx mazv

Been in bed all day and resting. Dp on nursing duties  
Chest is tight and sore when breathing, will def keep an eye on it. Hopefully passes soon. Thanx for your advice. 
Hayley


----------

